# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Car vending machine, Carvana, Phoenix, Arizona, USA

## Airicist

Website - carvana.com

youtube.com/CARVANABuyCarsOnline

facebook.com/CARVANA.BuyCarsOnline

twitter.com/Carvana

linkedin.com/company/carvana

instagram.com/gocarvana

Carvana on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - Ernie Garcia

----------


## Airicist

Carvana – Car Vending Machine

Published on Nov 12, 2015




> Introducing the world’s first fully-automated, coin-operated car vending machine, from Carvana.
> 
> Soda machines had a good run. 
> Check out Carvana’s car vending machine, stocked with the most delicious four-wheeled rides. Hungry?

----------


## Airicist

Article "A five-story vending machine for cars just opened in Nashville"
Buy online, then let robots do the heavy lifting

by Sean O'Kane
November 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Carvana: The Company

Published on Sep 18, 2017




> Learn more about Carvana and how we're giving customers complete control over their car purchase.

----------

